# Navy seals to drop their long time side arm??



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I was talking with a guy who owns a holster mfg. shop in Indy yesterday and he was saying his brother is a Navy seal and that they have decided to end the long time contract with sig sauer and the p226. They are changing over to glock 17's which I kind of find hard to believe? The glock is a great pistol I'm a fan of it but I'm just a bit shocked that they are letting the 226 go? I'm looking for more info on this little tide bit of info myself!!


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm not an operator. I've read that these guys break the handle off of tooth brushes to save weight they have to carry into the "Boonies". I'd probably choose a CZ P-09. But the Glock makes sense from a weight standpoint.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

That's a good point and the 226 with high caps is got to be over 35 ounces?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

shift1 said:


> I kind of find hard to believe?


Yes, me too, and unless this is leaked inside information, I can't find anything supporting the claim. I'm no seal or special forces expert, but as far as I know the seals are highly trained on many, many, platforms and have access to a plethora of weapons at their disposal depending on the mission by subjective choice, including various sidearms made by: H&K, Glock, Beretta, Sig, Colt.

I believe Glock has been authorized for use by the seals for well over a decade but now it has the moniker as becoming standard issue? Perhaps, but what really is standard issue to a seal? Could be wrong, but I believe we need a little more confirmation as I just don't see the seals dropping Sig's because of a contract.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with Denner, this subject has come up several times over the last decade... they're still using Sigs. Eventually they may switch, does that mean the new choice is better? Of course not... it's just what one SF unit is currently using. 

Time will tell, I don't care either way... lotta great handguns out there... lotta choices.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

All of this goes against what I had heard to begin with about the Seals; They are allowed to pick whatever they want for weapons and modify them however they see fit. 

I documentaries I've seen about them this seems to be true, AR, MP4/5, modded M-60, etc. 

Even the Marines have been allowed to order 1911s for field use over the M9s.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm just going on what this guy's info is from his brother who is a seal. I too have heard they use multiple weapons !


----------



## maddog (Dec 10, 2015)

news article said glock 19.........


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

maddog said:


> news article said glock 19.........


Can you provide a link to the article?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

This link>>> Naval Special Warfare to adopt Glock 19 ? Gun Nuts Media

References this link>>> http://www.m4carbine.net/showthread.php?177390-NSW-goes-Glock

Eagerly awaiting the civilian "collectors" NSW G19 with maritime spring cups, an anchor stamped on the slide, and an $1100 price tag. :mrgreen:


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm hearing info now that this limited run of model 19's are coming out very soon and one local shop near me can only get 2 and they are already sold! They have told me selling price for this model is around $730.00? I guess frame color is OD green and has trijicon sights?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The venerable G-19 deserves all of it's well earned accolades. Anchor's away!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

A colossal waste of taxpayer money if you ask me. I've heard the Army may be following suit?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I've read info that depending on the mission , it's an option to what's best to carry. 

More choices made available seems the way to go. I personally would dump the beretta altogether, sorry beretta 92 ers


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

I too figured the weight would be the issue why they would go with the glock 17


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

shift1 said:


> I'm hearing info now that this limited run of model 19's are coming out very soon and one local shop near me can only get 2 and they are already sold! They have told me selling price for this model is around $730.00? I guess frame color is OD green and has trijicon sights?


Somebody over on GT was talking about a new frame color that was introduced recently; "Battlefield Green", I think it was called. Maybe that's the one your local shop was talking about? Glock made OD Green pistol frames many years ago, then discontinued them (not very popular), then they brought them back again (by popular demand), so I don't really see an OD Green Glock bringing any $700+ price (but I could be wrong; wouldn't be the first time, darn sure won't be the last...).


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

This special limited run model 19's have some type of special military markings on the slide I'm told and the green frame is a more vibrant green I'm told also.


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

Sounds possible. 

I ain't no Seal but from personal experience(s) that unles you're in a regular infantry unit you have a wide range of weapons at your disposal. 

While in the Air Force I was TDY to a Texas Air Guard unit that was flying "humanitarian aide" to the Contras in Central American and their armory contained old 'Nam era M-16s, not even A1 guns, and S&W Model 15 .38Spl. After my first encounter with the Sandanistas I trade the M-16 for a M203 system and the .38 for a Colt Gold Cup National Match .45acp ( The Guard Unit had a pistol team and a butt load of Colt GC NM and was assigned one that was no longer being used by the pistol team.). During my stay there, 3 years, I was assigned to the Air Base Defense Team as a sniper and used a Remington 40XB .300 Win Mag for the custom shop. I was there in 1984 when Pres. Reagan landed at Dallas NAS for the '84 Republican Convention. I was on top of a building with the 40XB, a 10 3/4" barreled Commando and was a very, very long way away from the airfield part of the base. I could see AF1 land and then later take off but that was as close as I got. All the SS guys were around the airfield. 

Paul


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

DJ Niner said:


> This link>>> Naval Special Warfare to adopt Glock 19 ? Gun Nuts Media
> 
> References this link>>> NSW goes Glock
> 
> Eagerly awaiting the civilian "collectors" NSW G19 with maritime spring cups, an anchor stamped ont the slide, and an $1100 price tag. :mrgreen:


These links are reliable info?

Oops, hope I'm not sounding offensive, I just reread my question. :smt1099


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

pic said:


> These links are reliable info?
> 
> Oops, hope I'm not sounding offensive, I just reread my question. :smt1099


No worries.

How reliable the links are is for each of us to judge. Somebody asked for links, so I found some.

I recall hearing that the other SOCOM folks have had the G19 available as part of their regular or optional kit for some time now. I think the NSW folks were about the last ones to jump on this particular wagon.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I like my G19 too....but are we sure this just isn't another Glock marketing ploy? Yes...I distrust.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

No operator either, But I read somewhere about Glocks being built to withstand firing with water in the barrel. I wouldn't want to try that, but could see it would be a useful feature for a seal.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Glocks firing underwater (9mm, .40, and .45):











(Don't try this at home, folks, and REALLY don't try it with your head in the same water or you'll destroy your ears and possibly other important parts (eyes, sinuses, etc.)). Water is an extremely efficient conductor of shock waves at close range.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

@DJNiner It is amazing what some people will do.





High speed photo of AK-47 under water. SloMo is impressive, but I wouldn't want to be in the pool.


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

The Navy is the last of the SOF to adopt the G19. The others have already done so.

It's a good move for we taxpayers and will save us money by having uniformity among SOF.


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

Didn't they just place an order for new colt 1911 a few years ago? I think they were a tan color with a tactical rack?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

AZdave said:


> @DJNiner It is amazing what some people will do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.

I watched that one, along with a bunch of others on the same subject, about a year or so ago. I love how the blast bubble expands, then compresses, then re-expands, several times. I assume that's caused by the momentum of the water rushing back in to fill the void caused by the no-longer-expanding gasses, then crashing against itself when the opposing wave-fronts from all sides meet in the middle of the bubble during the collapse. It's a cool effect, and they filmed it well.


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

1911crazy said:


> Didn't they just place an order for new colt 1911 a few years ago? I think they were a tan color with a tactical rack?


That was the Marines.


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

Navy Seals and the Marines are under the navy, there cousins? I'm thinking everyone will upgrade sooner or later.
Great time to test a new weapon in the sand box.

What's up with the under water firing? So? I done get it.


----------

